# OCT 14 Big Cat Shootout



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

on Oct 14 AkronCATS will host a big cat shootout at Long Lake. Registration and weigh in will be held at J's Long Lake Bait and Tackle on Portage Lakes Drive. You can launch there or at the public ramp, or shore fish anywhere on Long Lake. Entry fee is $5 per person, biggest channel, flathead or blue cat wins, winner take all. The hours are 6:30pm-10:30pm. Registration is open at 6pm


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Last one was a ton of fun. There was a good group of guys shore fishing. Had a blast and wont miss this one. Thanks for posting Akroncats


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

️


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

️


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be there of course since I'm running it. I will be fishing with two other guys, so that makes at least 4. LOL, I'm sure we'll have a good turnout even though it's gonna be a cold one. But It's only a few hours so it wont be that bad. See ya out there


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

get some good pictures


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

We had 12 anglers enter on a cold, sub 40 degree Wed night. The wind was blustering at times. Big cat was a 9 lb 6oz channel cat caught by Tom Nixdorf. 2nd place went to Eric Raines and 3rd to Steve Gray. Look for the next BIG CAT SHOOTOUT in upcoming posts.


----------

